# H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9



## milesdavis (1. Mai 2011)

*H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Hallo Community,

ich wollte mal wissen ob das Corsair H70 in mein Gehäuse passen würde? Bilder
oder wird das zu eng werden??
Oder reicht gar der H50, der ja schmaler ist?


----------



## Aufpassen (1. Mai 2011)

Das passt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Sowas von passig das glaubst du gar nicht!


----------



## milesdavis (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Super! Dann wird das mein Einstieg in die Unterwasserwelt!


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Nicht wirklich, aber leichte Ansätze sind zu erkennen.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Dann wird das mein Einstieg in die Unterwasserwelt!



Hab meinen Einstieg seit gestern hinter mir 3-4 Stunden schrauben Hab allerdings ne richtige Wakue.


----------



## Aufpassen (1. Mai 2011)

milesdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Dann wird das mein Einstieg in die Unterwasserwelt!



Willst du übertakten?


----------



## milesdavis (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Nein, hab ich eigentlich nicht vor. Ist der H70 nicht gut genug, wenn ich mal kurzfristig mit 3GHz arbeiten würde???


----------



## Takei Naodar (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Nein überhaupt nicht.... ich kühl damit meinen Phenom II 955@975 damit ja nur auf 45° unter Last... bei deiner hitzigen CPU wird das wohl aber nix 

Ne mal ehrlich hol dir mal am besten mal sofort auch ein paar anderr Lüfter dazu, weil die die dabei sind, sind echt absolut ineffizient....

Und zur Erweiterbarkeit.... ist absolut gegeben... is halt nur nicht so einfach ^^ 
Hab meine auch schon verändert....


----------



## Malkolm (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Naja ich würde es ersteinmal ausprobieren. Deine CPU wirst du mit der Standard-H70 Bestückung schon gut kühl bekommen, selbst mit moderatem OC.
Sollten dir die Lüfter zu laut sein, oder du noch ein paar K Temperatur herauskitzeln wollen, denke mal über neue bessere Lüfter nach.


----------



## milesdavis (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: H70 für Q9450 in Sharkoon Rebel 9*

Naja für den Preis kann man ja keine High-End-Lüfter erwarten  
Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren müssen...


----------

